# show name for Cricket (pics)



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Okay everyone i was just trying to find a show name for my mare , Cricket. I may not ever use it at shows but if i find one i really really like then i might use it... She is not registered so i dont know her parents names. She is a dark bay qh mare, 14 yrs old, she loves to jump, her barn name is Cricket, and she is 14.3 hands tall... Here are some pictures that may help.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the halter!
: )

Thank you for sharing, Cricket is very pretty.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i am not good at this but " use your first name like
jessies jumping cricket


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

make it like Tayler's Gleaming Cricket or Starry Eyed Surprise. ill think of more. lol


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

She is very pretty so, something like dreamer, dazzling, (that kind of thing)  i will try and think of some :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Cricket is so cuteee. I'm also not too good with show names...LOL!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

great names guys  any one else?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I like Kirsti's idea for a show name!  

Tayler's High Jumping Cricket 
Lil Brown cricket Girl
Shiny Cricket Gal
Cricket jump O'rama


LOL, I'm not good with names! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful horse!
You guys look like a perfect pair together.
I'll have to see if I can think of a few names and let you know.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

OKay thanks guys :wink: Keep the names coming!!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

what are her parents names?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hmm...how about: 

(your initials) Crickett - for example, RBF Cricket
Lady Arlington, also Wicked Arlington
Momento
Mandalay Bay or, Mandalay
Crice
Marhdee Gras, also Mardi Gras
Tempt Me Twice
Details Details
Fin-e-nuff Skippa, Fin-e-nuff Cricket
Skip's Shady Lady, also Cricket's Shady Lady
Mocha in Malibu, also Malibu or Malibu Mocha
Early Edition, also Limited Edition
Virginia Hustler
Spellcaster, also Spellbound
Veiled Witch
Kiss Me Quick
Simply Famous
Hollywood and Vine
That's Hollywood

let me know which ones you like; i may be able to come up with a few more


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i like simply famous ... ooohhhhhhh ... Simply Famous Cricket


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i likeee


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

or Cricket's Simply Famous

 I'll think of some more tomorrow...brain shut off for the night!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ya i dont know what i was thinking... i like Cricket's Simply Famous better lol.


----------

